# mini comp, please join



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

everyone, tis comp is just for fun and to compare yourself to people and yourself. if you want prizes I will try to get a sponsorship by speedcubeshop and draw a winner every week if you want that the DM me and if we reach 50 DM's ill try for a sponsorship. now see the latest posts by me for scrambles

alright this week is 2x2 and 3x3 from October 30 to November 5th

2x2 scrambles

1.U2 F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F' R2
2.R U F R' F' U R2 F' R
3.R2 F R F2 U' F R' U R2
4.F2 R2 U F' R2 U F' U F2
5.F' U2 F' U' R U' R F2 R2

3x3 scrambles

1.U F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D U B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' B' D U2 B R
2.D R' D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D2 R D2 B' F D' B2 F2
3.U R U2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F R' B D2 U R' B' L
4.B2 L U2 R F' R' B R' B F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2
5.R' B F2 U L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F D' B2 R F' D' L2 F

post results on here and I'll announce the winner on the 5th


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 30, 2019)

12.93 for 3x3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm not rouxd said:


> alright this week is 2x2 and 3x3 from October 30 to November 5th
> 
> 2x2 scramble
> 
> ...


Only one scramble? Meh... I’ll go for it.
3x3 single: 25.55 - GTS2M, Petrus
Or do we submit times every day till the 5th?


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

sorry, i messed up, the 5 scrambles are all there now


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm not rouxd said:


> sorry, i messed up, the 5 scrambles are all there now


I’ll submit my times later cos I’m kinda busy rn.
K here are my times:
1. 25.55
2. (28.75)
3. (22.21)
4. 27.85
5. 26.36
Ao5: 26.58 - decent.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Oct 30, 2019)

2x2: 3.01 3.09 (5.58) (2.19) 3.21 = 3.10 average
3x3: 9.89 (8.49) 9.21 9.80 (10.03) = 9.63 average


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Oct 30, 2019)

3x3: 28.67 (20.41) 26.30 26.25 (32.82) = 26.89


----------



## ProStar (Oct 30, 2019)

13.53 for 2x2, I did better than normal 

40.89 for 3x3, I got my first ever sub-30 solve... then realized I did the wrong algorithm  the average still turned out decent though


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 30, 2019)

2x2
1. 6.77 
2. 5.78 
3. 6.96 
4. (5.61) 
5. (7.83) 
Ao5 6.5

3x3

1. 37.52 
2. 34.34 
3. 42.33 
4. (43.14) 
5. (29.78)
Ao5 38.06


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 30, 2019)

2x2x2: 6.53 6.90 (6.21) 7.04 (8.10) = 6.82
3x3x3: 26.66 30.55 (26.63) (31.71) 27.72 = 28.31


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 30, 2019)

3x3 (22.22) 19.03 17.61 (14.56) 18.62=18.41 
2x2 (7.01) 4.71 4.49 (4.00) 5.30=4.83
these were all om times


----------



## TheLegend12 (Oct 30, 2019)

3x3: 
1.26.93
2.26.31
3.22.89
4.28.79
5.22.63
= 25.38 average. Not bad at all.

2x2:
1.3.89-pll skip
2.2.80-pll skip
3.11.02-blah
4.7.89-meh
5.7.09-meh
=6.28 average. It could have been better.


----------



## LandonjCuber (Oct 30, 2019)

Alright, here are my times;

2x2;

(3.35)
4.57
4.85
(8.02)
5.32

Ao5= 4.91

3x3;

(15.74)
15.50
(14.75)
15.33
15.70

Ao5= 15.51

I hope I did well, this is my first online mini-comp!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 31, 2019)

3x3:
10.59
11.62
11.07
11.36
9.91
= 11.01
rip

2x2:
2.52
1.90
2.09
2.04
1.93
=2.02

Ps why is this a thing, isn't there already a weekly comp


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 31, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> 3x3:
> 10.59
> 11.62
> 11.07
> ...


I thought it would be fun to start one of these so, sorry not sorry


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Oct 31, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> 40.89 for 3x3, I got my first ever sub-30 solve... then realized I did the wrong algorithm  the average still turned out decent though


You'll get that sub 30 legitimately for sure in no time! Keep working on OLL/PLL algs, and try switching to 1 look PLL (assuming you use CFOP).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

3x3 - 14.14, (15.58), (11.33), 15.25, 12.51 = 13.97

2x2 - 4.61, (2.51), (4.78), 4.76, 4.21 = 4.53


----------

